# My ladder stands



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I have used old t.v. towers to place lock-on stands for years. This year with my son really starting to get into bowhunting I needed some more stands. Rather than buy more I started building them with some scrap angle I had laying around. I have built 4 so far. I am out of angle (1"x1"x 1/8") you ever find any Scott??


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

The stands look great but I really have to question the location in a couple of them.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Look really good, How much do they weigh?


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Bigun said:


> How much do they weigh?


HEAVY!! Two guys can carry one out without too much problem. They are not what I would call "portable". I put them in spots that I have hung a portable for years and don't plan on moving them unless I have to.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Heavy ain't all bad. Heavy to put in may mean too heavy to steal.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

All the angle I have left is heavy stuff. If I come across any I will save it. I may be buying some to build a couple dog sleds. How much more do you need.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

saw one something similar north of the turnpike last week hooked on a tree. yours look better that it did.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Wow those are so cool. If you ever wanna sell a couple let me know! BC


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

bkr43050 said:


> The stands look great but I really have to question the location in a couple of them.


Now that's funny! Once gun season starts, the one on the barn may be the only one that produces!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

BigChessie said:


> Wow those are so cool. If you ever wanna sell a couple let me know! BC


I still need to build myself a few more. If I still have towers left maybe we can work a trade


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Papascott said:


> All the angle I have left is heavy stuff. If I come across any I will save it. I may be buying some to build a couple dog sleds. How much more do you need.


Depends on how many more I build I may have a line on some, a buddy was over last night and thinks he can get his hands on some for me. I have seen some much of that angle in the dumpster but have never needed any, of course not I can't find any. They wanted $8 for 3' last I checked. I'll find some.


----------

